# Hi from my Irwin 34 project nearing completion.



## stuartengland (Apr 5, 2020)

I own an Irwin 34 (Yacht 'Faith') its nearing completion of lots of work (Engine, Shaft, Prop, Rigging, Equipment). She's now in Eastern USA, would love to hear from anybody that may have known this boat, I see some minor fwd. port side hull repairs that were done in case that's a clue.
Am also hoping to make connections, maybe meet up with other 'yachties' for the 2021 season


----------

